# Subframe Repair on Mk3 Golf



## Adam-96 (Oct 10, 2008)

My brother's 97 Golf was recently in an accident. The damage was mostly cosmetic and will only need the replacement panels, except for the right front sub-frame. 
I am looking for the most cost-effective repair. Should we look into visiting a collision repair shop to have the sub-frame straightened or find a replacement sub-frame and redo the whole thing?
Edit: The sub-frame appears to be pushed up/in about 3/4-1 inch. It does pull left when driven.


_Modified by Adam-96 at 2:07 PM 11-18-2009_


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Subframe Repair on Mk3 Golf (Adam-96)*

If the right front of the front subframe was pushed up and in, the car would be short on the right, and I would expect the car to pull to the right.
If the subframe has been shoved back, replacing it will not cure the problem. You need to take the car to a frame shop and have the chassis and suspension checked.
Taking the car to a tire shop is not going to do anything for you. The car needs to go to a frame alignment shop.


----------

